# Rattle or Clunk



## Blayne (Jul 18, 2015)

I was at the Chevy dealership today to get an oil leak fixed and for a noise coming from under my car and they gave me this piece of paper and said they have been having issues with this. They will replace your shock but it hasn't been helping.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for bringing this to our attention, Blayne. Glad you've already been in communication with your dealership about the under body noise and we're sorry to hear this matter isn't fully resolved. If there's anything we can do to assist further, feel free to send us a private message. We'd just need your VIN, contact info, and dealership name in order to do so. Hope to hear from you soon.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ours does this too, one of the many reasons we'll never buy another gm.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> Ours does this too, one of the many reasons we'll never buy another gm.


Just curious to know if you'd buy another BMW, Subaru, Mazda, Honda or VW as they are all listed as current or past brands that you've owned.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Would be nice if it turns into an extended warranty coverage since it apparently covers all model years. 

Mine has always had a faint rattle from the rear at very low speeds.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Just curious to know if you'd buy another BMW, Subaru, Mazda, Honda or VW as they are all listed as current or past brands that you've owned.


NO vehicle is without it's faults... but the random failures we've experienced with the cruze such as side mirror adjustment switch fell apart inside the door, one rear 6x9 voice coil failed and started rattling at any volume (funny, because she runs her EQ with very little bass and listens primarily to news/talk radio also at low volume), trunk release button on deck lid, it's on the 4th water pump, turbo was replaced few months back due to wastegate pin, axle seal was replaced last week... this rattle/clunk over bumps from the rear i've noticed since we purchased it but frankly with all the other issues since the tires are wearing properly and the alignment stays where it's supposed to be I haven't had a chance to worry about it yet.

Only her and I drive it and we have much mechanical sympathy and deep understanding of how things work, there's zero neglect so i'm just watching this car penny ante you every time you drive it. Thankfully powertrain items have been covered, the rest i've had to replace.

To answer your question, we purchased this car based on how SURPRISED and relieved I was with the corvette that I purchased new, I expected that car to be a 2-3yr dump and afford a 911, it turned out to be comprised of quality parts and few problems, this did not occur with the cruze. Car reliability doesn't bother me until I start to feel like each time I replace something it's consumable like brake pads, no doubt the BMWs / Audis of my past had several problems... but they were corrected with improved/updated parts that did not exhibit the problem again.

So whatever, all that said at this point I'd rather she was driving a mazda3 or 328i xdrive. Here's to hoping they fix the clunk thing for free and it's one less thing on the list, at this writing her whole car actually works right now (58k miles)


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> So whatever, all that said at this point I'd rather she was driving a mazda3 or 328i xdrive. Here's to hoping they fix the clunk thing for free and it's one less thing on the list, at this writing her whole car actually works right now (58k miles)


 - I had what I would call a suspension knocking sound on my 320i. The dealer heard the sound, diagnosed and fixed the problem under warranty . Turned out that the noise was coming from the rear seat back. Technician did a great job and I was given a new 528i loaner while my car was in the shop. So yes agree a 328i would be a good alternative.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> - I had what I would call a suspension knocking sound on my 320i. The dealer heard the sound, diagnosed and fixed the problem under warranty . Turned out that the noise was coming from the rear seat back. Technician did a great job and I was given a new 528i loaner while my car was in the shop. So yes agree a 328i would be a good alternative.


certainly, some of the best service i've ever had is from Audi/BMW... but you do pay it in the front end for the vehicle. I don't think chevy really cares that some of us buy a car 60% because we like the car and 40% we get excellent service.


----------



## jjngundam (Dec 7, 2010)

I brought mine in twice and the mechanic couldn't find the same knocking noise. He heard it on our test drive but he can't find the issue. As long as the wheel doesn't fall off I'm happy cause I don't want to leave my car at the dealer for a week with no resolution.


----------

